# Ok, you amateur botanist;



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Bumbles and butterflies loved this on the side of the road:

How would you save seeds, scarify or not ?


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Some kind of mint but I don't recognize it. Perhaps it doesn't grow in my area.


----------



## Dwarvencheif (Aug 11, 2017)

The trick isn't getting it to grow... it's keeping it from taking over once it starts...

A clipping in water will start roots, than your on your own


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

Being that it's in Maine, unless he (or she) is planning on bringing it inside, seeds would be the best route as winter is close at hand. Supposed to be hitting 25F tonight where I am although down on the coast you should be much warmer. 

Sorry, I don't know what it is.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

https://www.westcoastseeds.com/shop/flower-seeds/agastache-seeds/licorice-mint/

If it is a mint, found the above which looks close and is non-invasive, whereas the others i was looking at comparing flowers seem to spread rapidly via a rhizome so maybe you could dig some? AS I said, I don't really know what it is but am bored so why not look?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

This is what jumped to my mind.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=perilla mint&PQ=peri&SP=1&QS=HS&SK=&sc=8-4&form=AGWBSH&pc=MAGW

I have the white flowering in my garden. The bees just love it but it only lasted about a week. I think the purple flowering is a problim in tennesse. I think it is poisen to goats and maby cattle. This is info I read on the internet.
Just cause it popped into my mind does not make me right on this cause I lean to what the previous poster said but thought if you wanted more info to search, this might be one more route.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 2, 2017)

It is a mint for sure, cuttings in water work great for most species of mints. Just put them in a glass of water and roots should grow within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It is not a plant I have ever seen, but it is growing on the side of RT 1 so it could have taken a long ride. The flower spikes come out of a center flower spike at a 90, not real clear from the photo. 
This one was going for more than 2 weeks after I noticed it waiting for a break in the traffic .


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

Dagnabbit, I'm an amateur economist, anthropologist, philosopher and bee keeper..., but botanist? Nah, that's just a hobby.


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Reminds me of this: Agastache foeniculum
Second one down here: http://www.sampleseeds.com/?s=Mint&x=0&y=0

If you break the stem, the smell may be a clue.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Look like some kind of wild mints. And I see golden rods at the side too. Did you
see any honeybees working the GR also?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Saltybee said:


> This one was going for more than 2 weeks after I noticed it waiting for a break in the traffic .


Really should not post when tired; I was waiting for traffic, the plant was not.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

K Wieland, Not getting to the specific plant from the link, could you give me a heading to follow from the intro page?

Beepro, None on the GR, strong preference for this plant over GR. Not seeing any HBs in the nearby flower garden either, apparently no close hive. ? Without bees I could not compare bee preference of this plant over or under GR.

It is the side spikes that struck me as unique, that may be something that the seeds would not carry. Need to go picking after they ripen.


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry, try this one:

http://www.sampleseeds.com/?page_id=1286

Then it should be the second picture from the top.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

"This one was going for more than 2 weeks after I noticed it waiting for a break in the traffic ."

This one is very clear to me. My writing is more confusing as many have complaint here before.
Let me break it down for easier interpretation since I know what you mean. Nothing wrong with it just how
we see things from different angles. Everybody sees thing differently because of different experience before.

"This one was going for more than 2 weeks...." So this plant has been blooming for 2 weeks since you first
noticed it. Maybe before you saw it but it wasn't blooming yet. So it did not caught your attention until now. 
Maybe this is the road that you use many times before but did not notice the blooming flowers.

"....after I noticed it.... This road by the street you have travel on many times. And notice this unusual beautiful blooming flowers on the spikes.
Curious that it is blooming profusely now, you want to know what kind of plant it is. Hence for this post.

"....waiting for a break in the traffic...." You were waiting for a clear in traffic so that you can cross it. Perhaps going home after work? That means this is a busy street at times. Could be very busy in rush hours.

What do you say, do I hit the 80% mark interpreting it?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Close enough. Go there sporadically and usually a different route. Heavy traffic is maybe 3 minutes to merge onto the far lane of two lane highway. That is the same as your experience? No?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Never mind, not even close!
So what is the name of this plant?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Mystery mint


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

It isn't anise hyssop is it? Would have a licorice odor.


----------

